

Walmart's new plan: 'Full primary care services' within seven years - brewster
http://www.advisory.com/Daily-Briefing/2013/01/14/Walmart-plans-to-offer-full-primary-care-services

======
lambersley
With Walmart's hiring practices, I highly doubt I'll be leaving my child in
their care.

